# Steve vai as a classical composer



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Start watching at 2:28





Some interviews were professional classical musicians talking about Steve's classical music-




Here is some work that he has done with orchestras 
AT the end of the world





I know that most of you know him as a rock guitar virtuoso but i really think that he has a great potential as a orchestra music composer.

Do you agree?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Some clips form the middle of everywhere


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I didn't care for End Of the World but the stuff in the 2nd post sounded like it may have been interesting. I wish we had heard more of the music and less of him talking.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

EricABQ said:


> I didn't care for End Of the World but the stuff in the 2nd post sounded like it may have been interesting. I wish we had heard more of the music and less of him talking.


There are more clips on the net but they are hard to find.


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

Interesting. I'd like to hear more. I always appreciated the unorthodox compositional processes that FZ used: a rock and roll approach to rhythm with a distinct ear for dissonance in a melodic context. Vai seems to be in that same mold.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I had always leaned toward what I considered more expressive guitarists as opposed to virtuoso guitarists (with the possible exception of Al DiMeola), on the premise that music is not an Olympic sport. So I am automatically prejudiced against virtuosos of any kind, whether it be Paganini, Jodan Rudess, or Steve Vai. But I have to confess, this stuff sounds pretty interesting, and of course he did play for Frank Zappa. It takes a special performer to use virtuosity to create expression rather than mere athletics, and I think these performers do achieve that in their maturity. I have since come to love Rudess' work. Maybe I will do so with Vai as well. So far no luck with Paganini.


----------

